# Debian, Samba und NTFS-Partitionen



## JohnDoe (27. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen "Fileserver", in welchem 4 Festplatten eingebaut sind. Auf diesem läuft derzeit WinXP.
Nun fange ich seid langem wieder mit debian an. Bisher nur auf einer VM, aber in nächster Zeit möchte ich Debian wieder zum üben auf diesen Rechner bringen.
Der Fileserver hat momentan folgende Funktionen unter XP:
1. einen FTP-Server (Filezilla)
2. Teamspeak-Server
3. bereitstellen von Freigaben für eine XP-Station und meine XBox (XBox greift via SMB-Protokoll auf die Freigaben zu)

Diese drei Grundfunktionen müssen zwangsläufig laufen.
TS habe ich in der VM schon um laufen gebracht...
Einen FTP-Server sollte ich auch noch zum laufen kriegen
Aber eben die Freigaben machen mir sorgen. Zum einen liegen die Daten auf NTFS-Partitionen, zum anderen muss eben besagte XP-Station und die XBox auf die Daten zugreifen können.
Als Server denke ich, muss ich Samba nehmen, aber ist es grundsätzlich möglich, auf die NTFS-Partitionen zu kommen. Und zwar sollen die Clients sowie auch Debian darauf lesen und schreiben können.
Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke im voraus...


----------



## franz007 (27. September 2006)

NTFS lesen ist ja möglich, aber schreiben meines Wissens nach nicht. Dh du wirst wohl (wie ich) alle deine Partitionen um-formatieren müssen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2006)

Ja, der Zugriff auf NTFS ist unter Linux moeglich.
Der Kernel bietet sehr beschraenkten (in anderen Worten: so gut wie keinen) Schreibsupport fuer NTFS, aber dafuer gibt es andere Loesungen.

FUSE-NTFS
FUSE-NTFS ist komplett frei, laeuft in der Regel wunderbar, und falls mal was nicht geht wird es garnicht erst versucht sodass das Dateisystem nicht beschaedigt wird.
Dazu hab ich hier auch bereits ein Tutorial geschrieben.
Captive-NTFS
Captive-NTFS ist auch frei, jedoch werden dabei ein paar Dateien von Windows benoetigt um den Zugriff zu realisieren. Du kannst Dir das also im Grunde wie NDISWrapper vorstellen, nur eben nicht fuer WLAN sondern fuer NTFS.
Paragon-NTFS
Paragon-NTFS ist ein kommerzielles Produkt. Es gibt zwar eine kostenlose Demo, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist dies lediglich eine LiveCD.


----------



## Navy (27. September 2006)

Captive ließt und schreibt zuverlässig auf ntfs unter linux. Leider ist er behäbig und benötigt eine Menge Ressourcen...


----------



## JohnDoe (27. September 2006)

Oha, das ging schnell

Danke für die Antworten.
FUSE hört sich sehr gut an. Leider habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung im Umgang mit Kernelerweiterungen. Gibt es FUSE auch als Debian 3.1 kompatibles Packet?
Da ist der Kernel 2.4 drauf. Muss ich da trotzdem noch etwas dem Kernel hinzufügen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob es da fertige Module fuer Debian gibt, aber ich koennte es mir durchaus vorstellen. Sogar eher als fertige Pakete fuer Captive, zumindest direkt von Debian, da die Notwendigkeit von Windows-Files wohl den Debian-Lizenz-Richtlinien widersprechen duerfte.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (28. September 2006)

unter gentoo musste ich nach der Installation der Captive Treiber ist das Windows XP Service Pack 2 herunterladen (über einen Wizard). Dort sucht er sich dann die nötigen Treiber raus. Er kann auch falls vorhanden bereits vorhandene Treiber nehmen (z.B. von einer anderen Windows Partition)


----------

